# Hayden Reels



## hharke (Apr 22, 2012)

Just ended up with a Hayden III 12 wt reel that has Austrailia and TFO on it.

What have I got and what is it worth?


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

$500 plus reel with really good drag, anodizing is tough enough to pull it behind the truck to the landing, a little heavier than some of the other reels you think about for a large tarpon/sailfish reel. 

Made in Australia and imported by TFO, designed by Terry Hayden. 

Don't know what you got in it, but I'd say you got a right nice reel. TFO may still have some spare spools, I'd call and ask about them and if they still service em.

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Terry Hayden is an Australian reel designer. TFO and he hooked up to make these reels. I think they retail for around $450 and are an ok reel. Nothing special but nothing wrong with them either.


----------



## hharke (Apr 22, 2012)

good then, did not get hurt.  Paid $160 for reel with line and 12 wt TFO TiCr2 8 ft 6 rod at the Saltwater fishing school in Wilmington NC last weekend.  

Bought a 7 wt  Okuma $60 , 9 weight Okuma with Ross reel $140 and custom 10 weight rod for total of $100.

Plus pretty good seminars.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

You stole it at that price. I've owned a Hayden II rigged up on a 10wt for a few years now and have nothing but praise for the reel. They are worth every penny of the full retail price. I got an exceptional deal on mine tho too. I think I paid $175 for the reel and a spare spool. Insane quality reel for that kind of money. 

The only thing I haven't quite gotten used to is the wide spool. Hasn't cost me a fish or anything, but it's wide enough that you have to pay more attention to performing some level wind activity than you would with the more typical narrow spools. Very, very minor nag tho.


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

A bit industrial on the aesthetics, but brute strong and a very smooth and strong drag. I have just one personal data point: 130ish # Bluefin with a Hayden III on an 18wt Biscayne. Flawless for all 50 minutes.


----------



## strato-caster (Sep 3, 2020)

New member responding to an old post...

The TFO Terry Hayden Reels were a CNC made Type III anodized reel made in Korea and a knock off of one of Terry's bench made reels he builds in Australia .Excellent reels, albeit on the heavy side, but a great choice for those older, heavier classic saltwater rods like the Sage RPLXs that many of us still love and use. If you look at a schematic or take one apart, you will notice that they are very similar in many ways to the 1st generation Tibors, with huge cork drags and double dogs in case of a failure. 

Certainly heavier and not nearly as sexy or refined, these reels are tough as nails and built like an Abrams tank. It has been said that if you were to rub a quarter against the anodized finish the nickel alloy will be left on the reel but it will not be scratched... haven't tried, nor do I plan to, but the thought left an impression. Consider these reels to be on the leading edge of those "Asian Invasion" products that have flooded the fly fishing market today that deliver 95% of the performance of premium brands at 1/3 to 1/2 the cost. TFO, Echo, Redington, and Maxcatch have all brought high performance products into the marketplace that even novices and neophytes can afford, but will never feel compelled to replace because they "out grew" them.

That said, I own two complete sets of the Hayden reels, as well as Tibors, Fin Nor FRs, and Colton Torrents. I can say without a doubt that the TFOs will hold there own against any of these reels and certainly any fish that swims in the brine...


----------

